# Interesting question for when SHTF



## Kelso (Mar 12, 2016)

So I take it most of us on here are pretty well prepared for if/when whatever event happens does happen but say you start to see on the news the events leading up to a full collapse of our society as we know it. Would you be all set and hunker down immediately? or would you go out into the crowds and hords possibly with riots and looting going on and try and gather a few last things to really beef up the stock pile. I'm not sure what I would do. I think I'd try and gather a few propane tanks or items that would be a luxury knowing that I wouldn't necessarily need it but it would be nice to have.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First until you've been thru a total break down in society it's really hard to know what you'd do. Back in the early 80's I was living in a foreign country where the bodyguard killed the president. For almost a year there was some form of civil unrest somewhere from open battles between different factions struggling for power to students rioting. No we didn't bug out. No we didn't hunker down? Yes we went about our daily duties. We did plan for if things got really bad and for not just us bugging out , but getting over 200 of our civilians and dependents to a port of embarkation 200 plus miles south of us.

Secondl;y while you'll hear a lot about a total collapse of society, it is very doubtful (IMHO) that we'll see that here in our lifetimes


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If the progression was slow enough, yes I'd venture out for some last minute things. I am close enough to two locations that have a wide selection of items, and I would see what was left. The difference between me and everyone else is that I won't be panic buying food and water like the unprepared. I'll be going for the things they will later wish they'd thought of.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you should already have a planned list - route - specific ops of the locations for such an occasion .... unless it's a SHTF of imminent death like a nuk strike you should be able to venture out AWAY from the confrontation areas .... like mall/retail concentrations, gooberment/military facilities, hospitals, interstate exits/entrances, low income housing areas ect ect .... 

target those smaller mom & pop operations tucked in some back area .... plan in advance what they offer for needed supplies & their hours/days of ops - SHTFs have that way of occurring at 3AM on a Sunday ... cash will be king .... go as a coordinated group - don't leave your supply loaded vehicle unguarded 

for example - propane tank exchange/buy cages are just about everywhere now - wouldn't even get close to a Home Depot or Lowes for such an item - an SHTF innocuous refill location like a landscaping company or RV center would be best ....


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll probably go straight for the TP.

Seriously, I won't need food...maybe I'd pickup a new chainsaw. Perhaps extra clothes, jackets, etc. 

Not too many things I'm really going to need at the last moment. I'm betting the average person will panic.
The broadcasts are full of videos of those people raiding the store shelves. I do not intend to be one of those.

Grim


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I would not go out into a crowd.. I might go past a few places and see what was going on...

depending on the event.... if the dollar is going to be worthless - I will get rid of them
Do I have a few empty gas cans - i would like them full

If it was "normal" I might go in and try to get stuff

BUT, I am not going to put myself at risk for stuff I do not need


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kelso said:


> So I take it most of us on here are pretty well prepared for if/when whatever event happens


I bet you are wrong.... I think, from past conversations, there are only a handful of folks that have more then 3 months supplies, and fewer that have more then 1 year, and only a couple are truly self sufficient

I am guessing the vast majority have less then 30 days or just 30 days.

somebody did a poll here before..

I often wonder how many people THINK they are prepped but do not have to basics like salt and sugar and water filtes


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd go for TP, some more kerosene/wicks for the lamp, maybe some propane tanks for the grill. Speaking of which, Why don't I go get the additional kerosene and wicks now??? (makes note to stop at store on way home).


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I bet you are wrong.... I think, from past conversations, there are only a handful of folks that have more then 3 months supplies, and fewer that have more then 1 year, and only a couple are truly self sufficient
> 
> I am guessing the vast majority have less then 30 days or just 30 days.
> 
> ...


Of course most of us preppers have MUCH longer lines of supplies...I can go for YEARS!

Recall that most recommendations for emergencies include food & water for only 3 days! Sad, sad, sad!

Grim


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I bet you are wrong.... I think, from past conversations, there are only a handful of folks that have more then 3 months supplies, and fewer that have more then 1 year, and only a couple are truly self sufficient
> 
> I am guessing the vast majority have less then 30 days or just 30 days.
> 
> ...


For city folk you may be right. However those in small rural areas have a much greater ability to pool assets together.

In my case I would not be suprised if we have sufficient resources within our county to survive quite nicely for a very extended length of time


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd head out and scavenge what I could with as little risk as possible. I'm not getting into a battle over anything. But it's always nice to have extra. I have a few targets that I assume most people won't think about. Hit those and get back and hunker down.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> In my case I would not be surprised if we have sufficient resources within our county to survive quite nicely for a very extended length of time


Having the resources and getting them allocated (fairly) and on time... another matter...

Plus how much of those resources belong to people that will not want to give them up

I doubt the county government owns any chicken farms, flour mills...etc

*how do you see your county resources being handed out???*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd head out and scavenge what I could with as little risk as possible. I'm not getting into a battle over anything. But it's always nice to have extra. I have a few targets that I assume most people won't think about. Hit those and get back and hunker down.


 Full Definition of scavenge

scav·enged scav·eng·ing

transitive verb

1
a (1) : to remove (as dirt or refuse) from an area (2) : to clean away dirt or refuse from : cleanse <scavenge a street>b : to feed on (carrion or refuse)

2
a : to remove (burned gases) from the cylinder of an internal combustion engine after a working strokeb : to remove (as an undesirable constituent) from a substance or region by chemical or physical meansc : to clean and purify (molten metal) by taking up foreign elements in chemical union

3
: to salvage from discarded or refuse material; also : to salvage usable material from
intransitive verb

: to work or act as a scavenger


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Us city dwellers would have it worse. Limited storage in an apartment plus the others that didn't see it coming. I'd last at least 30 days but after that who knows.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> Us city dwellers would have it worse. Limited storage in an apartment plus the others that didn't see it coming. I'd last at least 30 days but after that who knows.


I know what you mean urban setting are not very conducive to long term preps. My solution for the time being is storage rentals. I guess while some are going shopping I'll be going to storage. It might make things a bit crowded in the apartment for a while but, over time that would resolve itself.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I might try it, but I would go in knowing that it may become a "kill or be killed" sit-rep. 
I don't think that there is a good answer to that, except to be prepared to live or die, over a tank of gas. 
And it would come to that sooner or later, in a meltdown of American society.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I'd head out and scavenge what I could with as little risk as possible. I'm not getting into a battle over anything. But it's always nice to have extra. I have a few targets that I assume most people won't think about. Hit those and get back and hunker down.


same question here - "scavenge" - stores are still operating and nobody is talking looting and most likely never will on this particular website ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> Us city dwellers would have it worse. Limited storage in an apartment plus the others that didn't see it coming. I'd last at least 30 days but after that who knows.


there's apartment dwellers that have more and better storage room than other type living arrangements - living in a trailer, parked in a mobile home park,no garage or outbuilding - nose to nose with other trailers isn't exactly ideal .....


----------



## chocks141 (Nov 21, 2015)

I would monitor the situation, if I thought I could get in and out safely, a few extra jugs of gas or bottles of propane would be nice. If things go bad, fast, I'm good for 6 months of normal living, at least a year in survival mode.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Having the resources and getting them allocated (fairly) and on time... another matter...
> 
> Plus how much of those resources belong to people that will not want to give them up
> 
> ...


First I see business being done pretty much as it is today. Farms need labor, farms need to sell produce. Markets exist to handle food (two food lions one on each end of the county.

County mostly agricultural. Has gas electrical generating plant (major with four or five turbines).

But hey you just keep on thinking your thought about western PA.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

paraphrase of Kelso said:


> when you see on the news events leading up to a full collapse of society, would you hunker down or go out to gather supplies?


I have the feeling you live in a city. You know exercise caution always.

Prepping is about not needing to go out last minute to get supplies because you already have them. None the less personally anyone who has food and water stockpiles probably has the basics down. Not sure what else you would be going out last minute to pick up. Not really any stores up where I live anyway.

Not sure what events that would be, if it was a nuclear exchange, I might be more concerned about getting my nuclear response kit ready instead of going out. making sure I scanned through my documents regarding nuclear war etc..

You know I might spend my time shielding electronics, maybe knock on a few of my neighbours houses to let them know something big was going down and we might want to meet up in xyz minutes to chat and figure out if the situation was really really serious how we go forward.

You know the checklist for prenuke is like getting water supplies from the tap, getting a protected area set up or going into one etc..

Luckily I am in such a remote area I don't think I would get hit, fallout might depend on wind routes, so checking in on weather forecasts might be another thing I would check, if the internet was still working, however. Tune in radio etc..


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> For city folk you may be right. However those in small rural areas have a much greater ability to pool assets together.
> 
> In my case I would not be suprised if we have sufficient resources within our county to survive quite nicely for a very extended length of time


Until the refugees start pouring in, in search of those nice supplies.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Will2 said:


> Until the refugees start pouring in, in source of those nice supplies.


For things in stores, you maybe right, but we've also got major farms producing corn, soy beans, and the like, not to mention several thousand acres of truck gardens. And that does't include livestock. Plus we're over 30 miles from any major city and those have large retail areas to t heir south and west in one direction and west and north for the other city. So while it could get a bit dicey for a short while during the long run we'd be better off than a lot of folks.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

If riots and looting are happening, you won't see me there, period. We'll be okay with what we already have. If things are just a little scary, cash only at the stores, etc I might try to fill my gas tanks, buy some fresh food, and just generally scout around for intel. But I'd be mighty careful. If I were forced to assault someone to protect myself, I'd hate to see TEOTWAWKI from inside a jail cell waiting for bail.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> If riots and looting are happening, you won't see me there, period. We'll be okay with what we already have. If things are just a little scary, cash only at the stores, etc I might try to fill my gas tanks, buy some fresh food, and just generally scout around for intel. But I'd be mighty careful. If I were forced to assault someone to protect myself, I'd hate to see TEOTWAWKI from inside a jail cell waiting for bail.


these days with the cops being curbed at each and every step they take - give them the least little leeway like a major SHTF and they won't be jailing - just shooting - wouldn't count on a jail cell if you run afoul of a cop at the wrong time ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what you got to keep in mind is there's no real determinable timetable for a SHTF(s) .... it could bang or drag out for days/weeks/months - until the peak is reached there's no way to ascertain a beginning date ....

ever give thought that with all the various SHTF scenarios circulating these days - are we at some point on the SHTF timeline - and we don't even know it ....


----------



## cobra246 (Nov 17, 2015)

OP is probly form the city im guessing. I live a good distance from any town and id be very surprised if i couldnt hunt something and find a basic water source. I doubt in a SHTF scenario that the wilflife officers will be enforcing poaching laws as theyll probly be called in to help with riots, regular law enforcement, etc. Food and water is easy to find in the country. Its the equally armed and aggressive neighbors that id be concerned about.


----------



## Kelso (Mar 12, 2016)

cobra246 said:


> OP is probly form the city im guessing. I live a good distance from any town and id be very surprised if i couldnt hunt something and find a basic water source. I doubt in a SHTF scenario that the wilflife officers will be enforcing poaching laws as theyll probly be called in to help with riots, regular law enforcement, etc. Food and water is easy to find in the country. Its the equally armed and aggressive neighbors that id be concerned about.


I'm not from the city but I do live near a large metropolitan area. Not by choice. Im nowhere near where I need to be prep wise but I could last longer than probably 75% of the people living in the city next to me.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

cobra246 said:


> OP is probly form the city im guessing. I live a good distance from any town and id be very surprised if i couldnt hunt something and find a basic water source. I doubt in a SHTF scenario that the wilflife officers will be enforcing poaching laws as theyll probly be called in to help with riots, regular law enforcement, etc. Food and water is easy to find in the country. Its the equally armed and aggressive neighbors that id be concerned about.


wouldn't count on taking game as a pot filler - everyone's second cousin is going to be out hunting & trapping ... during the Great Depression whole sections of the country were almost depopulated of eatable animals - some species of ducks & geese were totally wiped out


----------



## Hillbilly (Mar 29, 2016)

Maine-Marine said:


> I bet you are wrong.... I think, from past conversations, there are only a handful of folks that have more then 3 months supplies, and fewer that have more then 1 year, and only a couple are truly self sufficient
> 
> I am guessing the vast majority have less then 30 days or just 30 days.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that poll.....just signed up today.....what you say, I find interesting and shocking.....and I have to say, you are probably right on the mark......


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

We are about 90% ready for when SHTF ,, just need a few things ,, a generator for one ,, more ammo ,, more ammo ,, and a few odd and end things ..


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> For city folk you may be right. However those in small rural areas have a much greater ability to pool assets together.
> 
> In my case I would not be suprised if we have sufficient resources within our county to survive quite nicely for a very extended length of time


If the SHTF, can you be sure that those who have access to those resources wouldn't help themselves first? 
We see corruption now, what more when it's survival? Every man for himself, I think......

What I'm saying is that we shouldn't get lulled into thinking that we can rely on any form of government to take care of the town, or the county.
We should still stock-up, and think that we're on our own. That doesn't hurt.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are ready ,have been a long time. We do not live in or near a major city. When we are in Major cities we avoid areas you know are hot beds for civil unrest. No reason for us to be there. If what we see on the news alarms us we will act accordingly. We won't go to full lock down because some of the entitlement crowd burn down some of Milwaukee, or they step up their evening shooting. When some political group is occupying the State capital again we are not going sight seeing in Madison. Current events will put us on alert in plenty of time, distance from the source is a big part of security. We will not be in the line for government aid. Nor will we be any where near wear the lines are.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> For city folk you may be right. However those in small rural areas have a much greater ability to pool assets together.
> 
> In my case I would not be suprised if we have sufficient resources within our county to survive quite nicely for a very extended length of time


pool assets... is that like forced sharing...

or taking from the guy that has 3 years and sharing with the person that has nothing....

I wonder how many of the county folks are going to be willing to pool THEIR resources


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> pool assets... is that like forced sharing...
> 
> or taking from the guy that has 3 years and sharing with the person that has nothing....
> 
> I wonder how many of the county folks are going to be willing to pool THEIR resources


 Longer term, deals will need to be worked out. Swapping a Rooster or two to keep a fresh gene pool. Same with cattle and other live stock. Some of us have relationships that go back generation in an area. There will be some interaction and sharing going on. No doubt some hard choices will need to be made.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here you go news events. It is not uncommon for Farrakhan to put out a call to kill white people he has been doing it for years. Stay alert yes panic no. But if you see signs of more than a few acting on it, time to leave some parts of town and watch others near you carefully.

Farrakhan calls for 10,000 blacks to kill white people


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kelso said:


> So I take it most of us on here are pretty well prepared for if/when whatever event happens does happen but say you start to see on the news the events leading up to a full collapse of our society as we know it. Would you be all set and hunker down immediately? or would you go out into the crowds and hords possibly with riots and looting going on and try and gather a few last things to really beef up the stock pile. I'm not sure what I would do. I think I'd try and gather a few propane tanks or items that would be a luxury knowing that I wouldn't necessarily need it but it would be nice to have.


We rarely leave the house even on normal days...so it would be a no brainer for us to stay home in the above described scenario. Thanks for posing the question.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Kelso said:


> So I take it most of us on here are pretty well prepared for if/when whatever event happens does happen but say you start to see on the news the events leading up to a full collapse of our society as we know it. Would you be all set and hunker down immediately? or would you go out into the crowds and hords possibly with riots and looting going on and try and gather a few last things to really beef up the stock pile. I'm not sure what I would do. I think I'd try and gather a few propane tanks or items that would be a luxury knowing that I wouldn't necessarily need it but it would be nice to have.


Great question and it really seperates the men from the boys or the women from the girls or optionally the men that feel like women but realize too late it is too late and decide to feel again like men.... sorry too confusing.

So yea,
Without a question I stay home and start preparing for the arrival of my children (which I have invited and they know it) and blocking off the road to my house.

If I'm not ready now I never will be, if you are not, suck it up and finish the job!!

How much time to you need?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

gone, get the heck out of dodge and don't look back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll be moving out as soon as it is pretty clear the S has HTF. Even if I had the mind to do so, there'll be no time to hit the stores with the unprepared.

Were I to do so, I'd grab all the TP I could. And a color TV set, if possible. One of those new-fangled wide screens.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I forget what it was yall are arguing about..but when the bad boys arrive they will find a bunch of empty cans of beanie weenies and some warm guns. Probably bad livers from drinking the pool water. We dont have any place to go except to the oldest boys house in Arkieville..Who would want to live there?


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The only last minute item I will need is a necessity that doesn't keep long... CHOCOLATE.:suppliesonforklift:


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

There are simple prepping things that you should always be doing like keeping your gas tank full. When my tank gets down around half I am already thinking about filling it up. I keep a farm truck on the property with a 30 gallon tank that is always just around full. I have another 50 gallon tank that I always keep as close to full as possible. Keep these full like you brush your teeth and mow your lawn. When the SHTF you won't be the one panicking to get gas. We had a LOT of fires here in California this year. The sheep were panicking and stacking up at the gas stations as the news was coming out. I remained calm and reserved my fuel. When I would pass by a station on off hours and there was not a line I would swoop in and fill up. 

As far as propane goes we have a 500 gallon tank on the property that is topped off every month. I also keep 10 of the pedestrian "grill tanks" on hand that I usually only have two in use at any given time. That coupled with a supply of the Coleman "camping stove" fuel tanks and we are good on fuel for several months. But it is a constant grind, as you use them replace them and rotate them through. 

Same thing with paper products and canned goods... keep them moving through. 

When the fires came in Californian and Oregon I didn't "need" anything. I felt very comfortable not going in to town. My biggest concern was the direction of the wind and the thought that "bugging in" might not be an option. Fire doesn't care what your prepping plans are. :Yikes:


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Redwood Country said:


> There are simple prepping things that you should always be doing like keeping your gas tank full. When my tank gets down around half I am already thinking about filling it up. I keep a farm truck on the property with a 30 gallon tank that is always just around full. I have another 50 gallon tank that I always keep as close to full as possible. Keep these full like you brush your teeth and mow your lawn. When the SHTF you won't be the one panicking to get gas. We had a LOT of fires here in California this year. The sheep were panicking and stacking up at the gas stations as the news was coming out. I remained calm and reserved my fuel. When I would pass by a station on off hours and there was not a line I would swoop in and fill up.
> 
> As far as propane goes we have a 500 gallon tank on the property that is topped off every month. I also keep 10 of the pedestrian "grill tanks" on hand that I usually only have two in use at any given time. That coupled with a supply of the Coleman "camping stove" fuel tanks and we are good on fuel for several months. But it is a constant grind, as you use them replace them and rotate them through.
> 
> ...


Sure do miss my old F150 with dual fuel tanks, became my sons 1st truck.


----------

